# Sa Vapera On Social Media



## devdev (23/1/14)

Hi All,

Let's start an official thread on local vapers on social media:

Twitter
Facekoek
Instaclam
Flickr

And so on


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/1/14)

What do you mean Dev??


----------



## devdev (23/1/14)

Well it seems like this community is a great bunch of people, and it may be fun to follow/friend/interact with forum members on social media outlets. Just an idea I had before coffee number 5 today, use it, don't use it... 

Also always happy to get more Instaclam followers


----------



## Silver (23/1/14)

I hear you @devdev, but I think what's so cool about this forum is that it's self standing. No interference from other things. For me, I prefer interacting with vapers on this forum because it's focused. If I interacted with some of you on FB or Twitter it would be interspersed with so many other feeds and non-vaping related material. I like it concentrated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/1/14)

More than welcome to  

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/stroodlepuff 
Instagram (although I havent posted in a while cuz i was downgraded to a crapberry): http://instagram.com/sharrivz


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/1/14)

Thats also a pretty good point @Silver1 but more social media followers is never a bad thing


----------

